

Multigraph - A JavaScript Library For Interactive Data Graphs For The Web - Hirvesh
http://multigraph.github.com/

======
Hirvesh
VIA: [http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/multigraph-interactive-
data-...](http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/multigraph-interactive-data-graphs-
for.html)

Interesting JavaScript graphing library. The examples are very impressive,
with loads of functionality depicted.

Love the panning and zooming as well. Good stuff.

